# Sunday Afternoon



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Joe found one of his Christmas presents....











And after playing in the snow...










Sam needed some couch time....


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL....I love it....all tuckered out...soft and cuddly and warm....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Joe has that look like he was caught red handed or pawed.  Glad they had fun in the snow today. I've got a tuckered out pup at my feet tonight also.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

aw.......he wanted an early present! LOL!! They look so sweet!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh... what a lucky duck... got a present early!!!


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh, Joey loves his stuffies! Too bad I didn't film more Sam fell asleep and started snoring!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so handsome! I bought stockings this year for the dogs so that I don't have to worry about them finding the presents too early this year.

That last picture is totally precious!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Adorable pups and pics! Now where was the present so that Joey could find it?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They are both adorable


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

Awww! Joe has such a beautiful head & coat!

Jody


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures. Early presents are also good.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I love Joe's furrowed brow. What a handsome boy!

Love the other pictures too.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww, they are just awesome! What big cuddle bunnies. Gorgeous goldens you have there!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so cute getting caught with his present. They are just like little kids. Bama knows there is stuff in my closet and keeps going in there if the door is open. I have had to put them on the top shelf to keep him out of them. 
He stole one of the secret santa gifts when I was wrapping them. Thank goodness they came in a 6 pack so I had extra.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Uh-OH!! Somebody was snooping for their presents!! 

I'm sure most of us has done snooping back in our day! (hint hint)


----------

